# Kobalt HVLP and SW Emerald Paint



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

So I am always looking at different products with different applicators for projects. I bought this HVLP as a hobby gun that I run oil base paint through for furniture I restore.

Since refinishing cabinetry is a big part of my business I've been debating on buying a turbine sprayer to reduce material costs without reducing the quality of finish.

I had a quart of Emerald paint from a glazing project, so thought I'd try to test it through an HVLP sprayer. I did no special prep on the pieces of trim besides sand them. I thinned the paint about 20-25% with water.

Here's a video I through together, the compressor kicks on and is a little loud so watch the speaker level

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ws7dLzwSMPM


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I understand your points, this was an experiment in itself. I'd be using the turbine sprayer for pre cat and other similar products


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that snow piled up outside of where you're spraying?

If it is: HOLY CRAP!


----------

